# Are your walls alive?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Follow the instructions:

1.- Click on the link below
2.- Then " get trippy",
3.- Look at the center of the screen for 30 seconds (no cheating), and then
4.- Look at your hand holding the mouse, without moving it away from the mouse.

You'll be shocked at what you see.

( it is called "cenesthetic hallucination")

http://www.neave.com/strobe/


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Mommy, why is that hunting man trying to make me feel funny and see weird things? lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awww dude !!!!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats the second time this has been posted on here!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes it is...he just wants to see if we remembered.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I looked and couldn't find it from before. I had a conversation with a fellow varmint hunter yesterday about that site and thought perhaps some new guys may enjoy it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah Dude, like I am still trippin from that last one....You confused me by sending it to me again. Now like I might over dose







wow







crazy man.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I thought it was a different design altogether. Anyway it'll keep some of you guys out of trouble for a minute !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yeah Dude, like I am still trippin from that last one....You confused me by sending it to me again. Now like I might over dose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains alot !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah and then like this state started allowing pot smoking. If you have headache, back pain, tooth ache, ear aches, vision problems, ichy feeling, addictions to other drugs, you are now allowed to use pot.

Good thing I feel fine, thanks to Don.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Wow! And I didn't even have to inhale, so much for that poitical career.
WJC


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey JT yeah...but you did peak


----------

